# are shrimps sensitive to aquarium salt?



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Just wondering, what remedies have you tried previously?


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Which shrimp type do you have in mind?

My Amanos have never seemed affected by it one way or the other, but they have a brackish stage in their life cycle.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think you would have to add too much salt for it to be effective for planaria. If pancur didnt work for you then you either didnt add enough or mixed it wrong. Aquarium ferts are salts and ive had the levels pretty high w/o any effect on planaria.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

Actually I am not sure if panacur worked or not, I dosed the tank, an d also caught 3 planaria, and way over dosed in a separate container, they remained alive after 2 days, although looked very weak.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I wouldn't use aquarium salt in a shrimp tank, I don't think they would like it.

Maybe you should wait a week and dose panacur again.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I usually let panacur sit in my tank for more then 3-4 days before doing a wc. Eventually, they all die lol


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

Lost 20+ crs 2 days after dosing panacur for some reason, checked amonia and nitrite, both looked normal.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Weird....If you can get your hands on some No Planaria, I would try that.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It was probably the rapid change of parameters when you added the mineral salts, not the panacur. I've never killed a shrimp, snail or fish with the 10mg/g dose.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

I didn't add salt to the tank, only to the container with 3 planaria that I caught.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

darkoon said:


> I didn't add salt to the tank, only to the container with 3 planaria that I caught.


Are crs sensitive to temperature? We had a heat wave here, the temp in my basement rose up to almost 85.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes they are sensitive to temperature.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

They spike of 85 degrees is likely the reason why your CRS died if it was for a prolonged period of more then 2 hours.


----------

